# New/Best mango concentrates on the market?



## Cpt_Vaped_Up (30/7/18)

Hey Everyone!

New to these forums (Please forgive me if I posted this wrong). Been tackling mango's for a while now and couldn't seem to get it right and then all of a sudden there are a bunch of mango flavours on the market that are amazing (to me at least). 

They all seem to have the same mango concentrate as a base.

I have tried so far: 
TFA Costarica Special
TFA Mango
FLV Mango
CAP Sweet Mango
RF Mango
HS Mango

And a few others I cant recall now. None have that sweet and juicy mango I am looking for. Any suggestions? thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (30/7/18)

Try cloudburst dubble mango i hear its epic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (30/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Friep (30/7/18)

Cbe double mango is awesome as if all my mango needs have been answered finally a mango that tastes like mango. Made a 5% single flavour tester and it's awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/7/18)

Cpt_Vaped_Up said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> New to these forums (Please forgive me if I posted this wrong). Been tackling mango's for a while now and couldn't seem to get it right and then all of a sudden there are a bunch of mango flavours on the market that are amazing (to me at least).
> 
> ...



Yup scrap all these - if you are looking for a ripe not over ripe, sweet juicy mango - go CBE Double Mango.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/7/18)

Friep said:


> Cbe double mango is awesome as if all my mango needs have been answered finally a mango that tastes like mango. Made a 5% single flavour tester and it's awesome.



So you tried it then - very cool, I ordered a 50ml bottle of it. That LITERALLY never happens anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cpt_Vaped_Up (30/7/18)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Where do I start percentage wise for Cloudburst? Never worked with the brand. Is it similar to TFA? Also, who stocks this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/7/18)

Cpt_Vaped_Up said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. Where do I start percentage wise for Cloudburst? Never worked with the brand. Is it similar to TFA? Also, who stocks this?



You can go HAM with it, there are no funnies as high as 7% on a single flavour mix. I have some recipes for you. The MangoChew is rocking.. and super simple. The BaMangoMi is more like a Cush Man profile.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2565195/MangoChew

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2448418/BaMangoMi (You can leave out the citric acid on this recipe)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cpt_Vaped_Up (30/7/18)

Thanks Man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/7/18)

@Stosta you and I need to try this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IrU3 (2/8/18)

where do you find CBE double mango?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (2/8/18)

IrU3 said:


> where do you find CBE double mango?


here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## bjorncoetsee (2/8/18)

RAW yellow mango is my favourite

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (2/8/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> RAW yellow mango is my favourite


@bjorncoetsee have you tried the CBE Double mango? If so whats your comparison of these two?

I have not tried either, but have been seeing lots of good reviews of these two recently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (2/8/18)

Nope havent tried cbe yet. Only thing about raw is u need a high %, think i mixed it up at 10 or 12%

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## IrU3 (3/8/18)

Dietz said:


> here



thanks. the shipping costs are more than the actual item. lol. 
is thre anywhere else i can find the cbe double mango?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (3/8/18)

IrU3 said:


> thanks. the shipping costs are more than the actual item. lol.
> is thre anywhere else i can find the cbe double mango?


Nope. Shipping costs are always involved - either the concentrate costs you R100 with shipping included or simply order a couple more items to make it more cost effective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dog666 (14/8/18)

IrU3 said:


> where do you find CBE double mango?


VAPE HYPER OR FLAVOUR WORLD SA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dog666 (14/8/18)

Dietz said:


> @bjorncoetsee have you tried the CBE Double mango? If so whats your comparison of these two?
> 
> I have not tried either, but have been seeing lots of good reviews of these two recently.



I have tried alot of mangoes on the market including The Raw yellow mango but Double Mango is the best you get

Double mango is exactly like Nasty Juice Cushman , You can use it as a single flavour @ 8 - 9%

serving suggestion : serve with WS23 and some Super Sweet  i add 1% capella sweet mango for a better exhale

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/8/18)

Any other flavors in the CBE range that are worth trying out?
Trying to fill my cart

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/8/18)

Oh yeah - I forgot to tell you guys, I tried GBom Ndulge Mango Cardinal - and it defo has CBE Double Mango in it. So the commercial juice makers have also found this gem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (19/8/18)

CBE Double Mango is excellent!
My ADV is my own mango recipe with Double Mango as the most prominent flavour. It is quite a complex recipe with 7 concentrates at 9.75% in total but needs no steeping and is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (19/8/18)

Please share the recipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (19/8/18)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Please share the recipe


I second that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/8/18)

Vilaishima said:


> CBE Double Mango is excellent!
> My ADV is my own mango recipe with Double Mango as the most prominent flavour. It is quite a complex recipe with 7 concentrates at 9.75% in total but needs no steeping and is fantastic.





Imthiaz Khan said:


> Please share the recipe


Better still, post your recipe in this thread for us please @Vilaishima.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (19/8/18)

Here you go: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2573720/Punch+My+Mango

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/8/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Here you go: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2573720/Punch+My+Mango


Marked as private @Vilaishima?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Here you go: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2573720/Punch+My+Mango


Thank you @Vilaishima for the link but it is set as private so all the forum members are unable to view the recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (19/8/18)

Mistake on the recipe - hold on

This should work: http://tjek.nu/r/nAtn?token=16657f319030a9f

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Vilaishima (19/8/18)

Just as a side note - definitely works for shake and vape but the mango becomes more prominent after steeping a few days. There is also a hint of a chemical taste that disappears completely.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dog666 (21/8/18)

Hi have recently tried the Flavour world Malaysian bubblegum, banana and melon and definitely in the same league

Did a bubblegum shake with some wicks in it and a banana shake

Melon on its own is great but i'm thinking of adding 2% papaya tpa , 2% honeydew 2 tpa and 2% double mango

Sweetner in all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (4/9/18)

Dog666 said:


> I have tried alot of mangoes on the market including The Raw yellow mango but Double Mango is the best you get
> 
> Double mango is exactly like Nasty Juice Cushman , You can use it as a single flavour @ 8 - 9%
> 
> serving suggestion : serve with WS23 and some Super Sweet  i add 1% capella sweet mango for a better exhale


Cracked open my bottle last night. Fantastic! Thank you @Dog666.

For the record: FSA Double Mango 8.0%, CAP Sweet Mango 1.0% and WS-23 (30%) 0.5%. 

I believe the FSA (Flavourworld SA) Double Mango and the CBE (Cloud Burst Effects) Double Mango are one and the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/9/18)

Andre said:


> Cracked open my bottle last night. Fantastic! Thank you @Dog666.
> 
> For the record: FSA Double Mango 8.0%, CAP Sweet Mango 1.0% and WS-23 (30%) 0.5%.
> 
> I believe the FSA (Flavourworld SA) Double Mango and the CBE (Cloud Burst Effects) Double Mango are one and the same thing.



Yup that is correct - these two are the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (7/9/18)

My mango juice has gone through another iteration but this time I substituted the 0.25% Ethyl Maltol with 0.5% Sucralose and added 2% CAP Sweet Mango. I used to love my recipe but now it is even better. With the next go I might add a little more cooling.
Here is the latest recipe - http://tjek.nu/r/p72j?token=88c0f4113a2d30a

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## IrU3 (10/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> My mango juice has gone through another iteration but this time I substituted the 0.25% Ethyl Maltol with 0.5% Sucralose and added 2% CAP Sweet Mango. I used to love my recipe but now it is even better. With the next go I might add a little more cooling.
> Here is the latest recipe - http://tjek.nu/r/p72j?token=88c0f4113a2d30a



WOW. the CAP Sweet Mango is already sweet and the double mango too. adding sweetener to it is crazy. you guys must like it SUPER Sweet hey.

i have tried to find the double mango here in CPT seems only 1 place has it. none of the other concentrate vendors have it. some haven't even heard of CBE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/9/18)

IrU3 said:


> WOW. the CAP Sweet Mango is already sweet and the double mango too. adding sweetener to it is crazy. you guys must like it SUPER Sweet hey.
> 
> i have tried to find the double mango here in CPT seems only 1 place has it. none of the other concentrate vendors have it. some haven't even heard of CBE.


Which place is that please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/9/18)

Andre said:


> Which place is that please?


I also want to know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (10/9/18)

IrU3 said:


> some haven't even heard of CBE.



Considering it's a house brand, that isn't surprising. Wayne, Concrete River, ID10-T and Co won't have heard of CBE either. It's a Malaysian flavour that has been rebranded in SA by the vendor who is importing it, same as Frandy.



Dog666 said:


> Melon on its own is great but i'm thinking of adding 2% papaya tpa , 2% honeydew 2 tpa and 2% double mango



Just don't fill a squonk bottle with that. Unless you plan on having the juice permanently in that bottle. Papaya and Honeydew, eish. Those are clingers deluxe. 



Andre said:


> I believe the FSA (Flavourworld SA) Double Mango and the CBE (Cloud Burst Effects) Double Mango are one and the same thing.



I have heard that too. I think we need clarity on this. Flavour World sells the CBE line but the Double Mango is branded as FSA. Which other FSA flavours are CBE and which aren't? For example, Vape Hyper has Coffee Milk in its CBE line. Flavour World doesn't have Coffee Milk in its CBE line but has Malaysian Coffee Milk in its FSAM line. Is it the same flavour? If so, why the different branding? Why not just have it as CBE at both vendors? 

I realise there may be proprietary/licensing issues but, as a DIYer, I want clarity on the flavours I buy. I don't want TFA Strawberry Ripe to be rebranded as Acme Strawberry Natural by another vendor. It must be called TFA Strawberry Ripe by every single vendor who stocks it. If vendors rebrand a Malaysian line locally, that is fine as long as it is consistent and all vendors who stock the line have the same names for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Vilaishima (10/9/18)

IrU3 said:


> WOW. the CAP Sweet Mango is already sweet and the double mango too. adding sweetener to it is crazy. you guys must like it SUPER Sweet hey.
> 
> i have tried to find the double mango here in CPT seems only 1 place has it. none of the other concentrate vendors have it. some haven't even heard of CBE.


Nope it is not that sweet at all. I also don't like it very sweet. The sweetener brings out the mango flavour and the menthol almost counters the sweetness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## herb1 (10/9/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> I also want to know


I only found at Vape Hyper

https://vapehyper.co.za/products/cbe-double-mango

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (10/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> My mango juice has gone through another iteration but this time I substituted the 0.25% Ethyl Maltol with 0.5% Sucralose and added 2% CAP Sweet Mango. I used to love my recipe but now it is even better. With the next go I might add a little more cooling.
> Here is the latest recipe - http://tjek.nu/r/p72j?token=88c0f4113a2d30a


Can't wait for sum 2ndary feedback on this recipe...bookmarking it for personal use, wifey is a fan of mango ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (10/9/18)

Revised Mango Crack

5% Double Mango (CBE)
2% Dragon Fruit (TFA)
1% Fuji Apple (FA)
0.5% Papaya (TFA)
0.5% Cactus (INW)

Addopted from this recipe. Some coolant is highly suggested.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (11/9/18)

Adephi said:


> Revised Mango Crack
> 
> 5% Double Mango (CBE)
> 2% Dragon Fruit (TFA)
> ...


My adaptation looks exactly the same, but I kept 1.0% of CAP Sweet Mango. Still to taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (11/9/18)

Andre said:


> My adaptation looks exactly the same, but I kept 1.0% of CAP Sweet Mango. Still to taste.



My first mango recipe was also based on this recipe but with Cap Sweet mango instead of CBE Double Mango. The Marshmallow, Vanilla Swirl and Strawberry Ripe in my recipe gives it a thicker, more dessert like taste and mouthfeel instead of the more juicy, fruit like character of the Cactus, Dragon Fruit and Fuji Apple in Mango Crack.

I might try and marry the two recipes in order to find a perfect middle. I will sub the Strawberry with the Fuji and the Vanilla Swirl with the Cactus for more juicy-ness and see how it turns out. 

BTW I made a smaller batch of my previous recipe but upped the Arctic Winter from 0.5% to 2%. This changes the recipe quite dramatically but I really like it and works great with the slight cold that I have

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Patrick (11/9/18)

First off, thanks to those bold pioneers who turned the rest of us onto CBE Double Mango. It's delicious.

My first take was a juicy/creamy mango and I built my version around that, keeping the @Dog666 Sweet Mango idea. Thanks for that. The LA Banana Cream, Pear, Cream fresh and Coconut are there to amplify that juicy/creamy feel without taking it into the ice cream, custardy realm. 

*First bite* : (http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2606602/First+bite)

1.50% Banana Cream (LA) 
0.70% Coconut (FA) 
1.20% Cream Fresh (FA) 
5.50% Double Mango (CBE) 
1.20% Pear (FA) 
0.80% Sweet Mango (CAP) 

Flavor total: 10.9%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## herb1 (11/9/18)

My new best thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Wimmas (20/9/18)

Flavourworld sells a mango freeze one shot in which I assume they use CBE Double Mango. I purchased one and must say I am really impressed, it tastes great after 1 day of steeping. 

Totally worth it for those who do not want to mix their own recipe



Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Marnu (23/9/18)

I'm a massive fan of Frandy Flavours Mango stocked by Blck 
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/frandy-flavours/products/mango-concentrate-fra

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dog666 (25/9/18)

Marnu said:


> I'm a massive fan of Frandy Flavours Mango stocked by Blck
> https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/frandy-flavours/products/mango-concentrate-fra


Tried Frandy 

Still does not compare to Flavour world/CBE double Mango, Check this video review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (27/9/18)

Adephi said:


> Revised Mango Crack
> 
> 5% Double Mango (CBE)
> 2% Dragon Fruit (TFA)
> ...


Im sold on this one. Ordered all the concentrates this morning. Also with an extra 1% cap sweet mango as @Andre mentioned. Very keen to try this out. I have been in and out of the diy game for almost 3 years hoping this will keep me hooked as juice costs me a fortune! Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/9/18)

Schnappie said:


> Im sold on this one. Ordered all the concentrates this morning. Also with an extra 1% cap sweet mango as @Andre mentioned. Very keen to try this out. I have been in and out of the diy game for almost 3 years hoping this will keep me hooked as juice costs me a fortune! Thanks for sharing


Great stuff, let us know how you find it. Most would add a bit of sweetener, but I like it without. I have updated this recipe to include the one with Double Mango.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (28/9/18)

Andre said:


> Great stuff, let us know how you find it. Most would add a bit of sweetener, but I like it without. I have updated this recipe to include the one with Double Mango.


@Andre I mixed up your recipe around lunchtime and had a try of it now and have to say highly impressed so far! It hasnt even properly steeped does it get even better over time? Don't think I will be needing sweetener either!

@Stosta as a cushman fan I highly recommend you give this a shot!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (30/9/18)

@Andre my findings after it steeped a bit,
It's a lovely "green" mango, I get a fresh ripe taste on the inhale, with a more green "skin" taste on the exhale, just lovely! My initial findings that it tastes close to cush was misplaced, I think there was still a bit of cushman left in the squonker bottle when I filled it 
Nonetheless, I enjoy the complexity of this mango crack, its a very enjoyable vape.
I will also mix up some of the BamangoMi for a more in your face cushman style vape in rotation, but can see mango crack as something you wont tire of as quickly as a cushman style vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (6/10/18)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Any other flavors in the CBE range that are worth trying out?
> Trying to fill my cart


Interestingly, I was so impressed with the double mango I ordered some of their other flavours to try and sort of replicate some of the new blackcurrant/litchi vapes on the market. I mixed up some cbe blackcurrent, double litchi and double strawberry among others and have to say I am fairly confident a lot of the guys are using cbe concentrates in their new juices.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/10/18)

Thanks for the info @Schnappie, will try out some of the other flavors in the range then as well...

Reactions: Like 4


----------

